# Callaway X-22 v Taylor Made R9



## DaveM (Nov 8, 2011)

After a bit of a chat with Bob re-graphite shafts?

I have been looking at new irons. Cut it down to two sets. Callaway X-22's or TM R9's. Both sets on offer Â£200 for the X-22's, Â£250 for the TM R9's. Just can not make up my mind, which to get. Have hit both sets with nothing to choose between them. Maybe the R9's hit a bit higher and the X-22's a tad longer but not that much between them. My head says the R9's as my woods are R9's and I love them. But my heart says X-22's just love the look at address. Plus they are 50 quid cheaper. So a gap wedge or a few boxes of ball with the money saved.

Any of you guys got any views please.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 8, 2011)

a few friends have callys, one X20 and one X18, they are the easiest club in the world to hit, have been tempted myself.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 8, 2011)

nike VR Full cavity... Â£259 4 - pw brand new

just got some and the ball flight on these is immense (high but getting a club longer than my old titleist 775cb's), not as chunky as x22's and possibly the R9's

just another to consider


----------



## Junior (Nov 8, 2011)

Cally's.  ColinT had some R9's and had to send them back.  Probably just a bad set, but it put me off.  Heard nothing but great things about the X22's !!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 8, 2011)

Go Cally - you won't regret it one bit.
Build quality on the R9 irons was a bit suspect but the Cally's are bullet-proof.


----------



## DaveM (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry G1bbo dont like Nike clubs. Thanks to the rest of you. Callys it is then. Will be the first set of clubs I have bought in about 10 yrs. So I want something that will last.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 8, 2011)

I had the R9's and didn't like them. Cally all day for me


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm loving my x-18's


----------

